# Beijing-Daxing Airport Now The Largest Airport in the World



## FastTrax (Jan 19, 2021)

www.chinahighlights.com/beijing/transportation/beijing-daxing-airport.htm

www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-49750182

www.fortune.com/2019/09/25/beijing-new-airport-daxing/

www.zaha-hadid.com/architecture/beijing-new-airport-terminal-building/

www.theatlantic.com/photo/2019/01/photos-the-worlds-largest-airport-terminal-building/580954/

www.flightglobal.com/air-transport/beijing-daxing-hits-million-passenger-mark-a-year-after-opening/140277.article

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beijing_Daxing_International_Airport

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daxing_Airport_Station


----------

